# Swift Bolero road light access



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Trying to be forearmed I thought I would make sure that in the eventuality of a rear light cluster blown bulb I could easily replace it.

Being part of the conversion there is no relevant data in the Fiat handbook but unfortunately neither is there any information about bulb access in Swift's documentation as far as I can see.

The lenses appear to rotate for a short distance but I am reluctant to force them any further in order to "discover" that access is not gained by that method. I'm sure it will be very simple. Anyone care to put me straight on this one?

Graham


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

grahamw said:


> Trying to be forearmed I thought I would make sure that in the eventuality of a rear light cluster blown bulb I could easily replace it.
> 
> Being part of the conversion there is no relevant data in the Fiat handbook but unfortunately neither is there any information about bulb access in Swift's documentation as far as I can see.
> 
> ...


Graham, I will get Mick to contact you on Monday to talk you through what to do.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Graham

The light assembly is secured in by a spring clip, you remove the light assemby by pushing down with your fingers on the lens and compressing the spring, you should then be able to ease the light forward. Once the the light unit is out the bulb is accessed from the rear by unscrewing. 

Thanks
Andy - Swift Group Technical


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Andy

Many thanks for the details of how to remove the rear road light housings. Wouldn't have worked that out in month of Sudays with them being such "interference" fits but easy when you know how.

Graham


----------

